# Big Boss vs Sasuke



## biar (Aug 13, 2010)

-Sasuke is the Taka Sasuke who fought Danzo (complete Susanoo)
-Big Boss / Naked Snake can use any weapons in the MGS series from the pistol to a Stinger Missile
-Only feats from Taka Sasuke (no Kirin, Oral Rebirth, Orochimaru's cell+Hydra after depleting Chakra)

Who will win?


----------



## Devil Kings (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes Big Boss more bad-ass than most of Naruto's characters, but really whats stopping Sasuke's from chopping his head off.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 13, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> Yes Big Boss more bad-ass than most of Naruto's characters, but really whats stopping Sasuke's from chopping his head off.



A bullet to the head?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 13, 2010)

Everyone's gay for Big Boss. Sasuke included.

Only thing is, Big Boss won't like Sasuke being gay for him.

Which usually means a stinger missile to the face.


----------



## FanB0y (Aug 13, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> Yes Big Boss more bad-ass than most of Naruto's characters, but really whats stopping Sasuke's from chopping his head off.



His manliness?  And the fact that Sauce is already gay doesn't help.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 13, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> Yes Big Boss more bad-ass than most of Naruto's characters, but really whats stopping Sasuke's from chopping his head off.



What's stopping him?

This -


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 13, 2010)

Big Boss by sheer manliness makes Sasuke commit suicide.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 13, 2010)

Big Boss beat _The End_ in a sniper match. Without stealth camo. He has stealth camo.

Big Boss snipes Sasuke's head off with his hypersonic railgun from over a mile away.

Alternatively, Saucegay tries to hug Big Boss (because nobody, and I mean _nobody_ man, woman, _or_ child can resist The Big Boss) and Big Boss fills him with M1911 rounds.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 13, 2010)

> Jizz dupe!



oh lol, I almost forgot that pathetic gimp existed


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 13, 2010)

Sasuke walks into an endless corridor of Claymore mines. The Sharingan can't see hidden things that don't have chakra.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Big Boss could tank missiles, grenades and bullets in the very first MG


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 13, 2010)

Big Boss is a MAN with capital M, Sasuke is an emo.


----------



## SHM (Aug 13, 2010)

Sasuke have that fire jutsu that resembles a flamethrower. And we all know how Big Boss was defeated in the first MG.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 13, 2010)

But he didn't die :ho


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 13, 2010)

I think this belongs in the Joke Battledome.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 13, 2010)

Big Boss solo's the HST in badassness.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 13, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think this belongs in the Joke Battledome.



Agreed.

Big Boss rapes waaaay too hard


----------



## Es (Aug 13, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think this belongs in the Joke Battledome.


Big Boss doesn't deserve such disrespect


----------



## spiritmight (Aug 14, 2010)

in b4 more gay and emo jokes because they're soooo original lawlz


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 14, 2010)

Big Boss uses a Metal Gear nuke.


----------



## biar (Aug 14, 2010)

spiritmight said:


> in b4 more gay and emo jokes because they're soooo original lawlz



Says the guy with a Raiden avatar


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 14, 2010)

1 bullet should solve this


----------



## spiritmight (Aug 14, 2010)

biar said:


> Says the guy with a Raiden avatar



I repeat:

becuz theyre soooo original lawlz


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 14, 2010)

Raiden was more badass than most give credit for. Child Soldier, beating Solidus and all the shit he does in MGS4 including saving Snake or his "I am lightning" moment. Sasuke and Raiden should'nt be mentioned in the same sentence.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 14, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Raiden was more badass than most give credit for. Child Soldier, beating Solidus and all the shit he does in MGS4 including saving Snake or his "I am lightning" moment. Sasuke and Raiden should'nt be mentioned in the same sentence.



Agreed.

Big Boss could just shoot Sasuke.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 14, 2010)

Big boss takes out the patriot and pushes the trigger

0.o Raiden jokes?


----------



## TheDarkKabuto (Aug 14, 2010)

Big boss surely wins . No contest lol xD


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 14, 2010)

barely any naruto characters are bullet timers, you would have to be the raikage to get away from the average bullet, and seing saskuke wouldve got murdered by the raikage if he didnt have the susanoo.........the most basic gun by big boss will kill sasuke


----------



## Wutani (Aug 14, 2010)

If Big Boss gets all his guns he gets his M63, which has a muzzle velocity of 3,200 Feet Per Second. If he gets the Patriot then its overkill as he can just spray and spray until Sasuke is dead.


----------



## Naked (Aug 16, 2010)

Big Boss wins with stealth camo. Sasuke gets Fission Mailed.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 20, 2010)

Honestly... Sasuke... Big Boss, won't know about sasukes abilities, there for getting caught in Genjutsu, when he looks into his eyes... Either that, or Amaterasu for the win... Inextinguishable flames.

As Naruto Wikia said "The jet-black flames of the Amaterasu, said to be the fires from hell that are as hot as the sun, ignite at the focus of the user's vision. They're unavoidable as long as the user keeps their eyes focused on their target."


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2010)

I want to laugh, I seriously do.


----------



## Es (Aug 20, 2010)

Wut?


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 20, 2010)

zenieth said:


> I want to laugh, I seriously do.



No One is Stopping you.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2010)

Let me first start off by telling you that amaterasu is not as hot as the sun, shocking I know but yeah. Secondly it has been dodged by people I'm rather certain aren't as fast as Big Boss so yeah there goes another one of its strong points. Lastly, I haven't checked in a while but has it killed anyone of significance yet?


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Aug 20, 2010)

: 





zenieth said:


> Secondly it has been dodged    by people I'm rather certain aren't as fast as Big Boss     so yeah there goes another one of its strong points. Lastly, I haven't checked in a while but has it killed anyone of significance yet?



Sure, so Big Boss is faster than the Raikage....right....

And Big Boss is going to put the flames of Amateratsu off how?...don't answer you will probably say that with a Fire extinguisher.

One Shunshin and bye bye Big Boss head.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 20, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Honestly... Sasuke... Big Boss, won't know about sasukes abilities, there for getting caught in Genjutsu, when he looks into his eyes... Either that, or Amaterasu for the win... Inextinguishable flames.
> 
> *As Naruto Wikia said "The jet-black flames of the Amaterasu, said to be the fires from hell that are as hot as the sun, ignite at the focus of the user's vision. They're unavoidable as long as the user keeps their eyes focused on their ta*rget."



Your argument fell apart right here sport. nice job using a rip from not one but two unreliable sorces.


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Aug 20, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Secondly it has been dodged    by people I'm rather certain aren't as fast as Big Boss     so yeah there goes another one of its strong points. Lastly, I haven't checked in a while but has it killed anyone of significance yet?



Sure, so Big Boss is faster than the Raikage....right....

And Big Boss is going to put the flames of Amateratsu off how?...don't answer you will probably say that with a Fire extinguisher.

One Shunshin and bye bye Big Boss head.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2010)

Old solid snake is fast enough to react to railgun fire. Big Boss in his prime should be equal to if not all around better than solid in his prime. Is raikage at least mach 7 ?


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Aug 20, 2010)

you are saying Big Boss is mach 7......really stop your wank Big Boss is at most above peak human and you are saying he is faster than the Raikage?

And How is Big Boss going to escape form a genjutsu?

escape from Amateratsu?

Dodge Shunshin?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 20, 2010)

you mad doggie


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2010)

You're talking about Metal Gear where men can take on mechs with nothing but a sword, and no arms. Saying Any of the Snakes are just peak human is down right wrong.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 20, 2010)

man, just look at all the punishment Liquid took 

it took a plot virus to kill him


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Aug 20, 2010)

o I am not mad, but people should stop the wank with Big Boss.Being a better character than sasuke doesn't make him win.

And Big Boss is nowhere near Raiden or Grey Fox two people that indeed are fast as hell.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2010)

Yet Solid beat, Grey Fox in hand to hand, he beat a guy who quite literally shits on machine gun fire in hand to hand.


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Aug 21, 2010)

Snake beating Grey Fox gives him the speed of Gray Fox? no it doesn't.

None of the snakes are near the speed both Raiden and Grey Fox have.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

If I have the same level of strength as you do yet I'm nowhere near as fast I can obviously beat you in a straight up fist fight?


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 21, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Let me first start off by telling you that amaterasu is not as hot as the sun, shocking I know but yeah. Secondly it has been dodged by people I'm rather certain aren't as fast as Big Boss so yeah there goes another one of its strong points. Lastly, I haven't checked in a while but has it killed anyone of significance yet?



Sorry... I'm getting it STRAIGHT from Naruto Wikia... Matter of fact I quoted it word for word. It said Amaterasu, WAS hot as the sun. It CANNOT be dodge, if you look directly into Sasuke's Eye. Which Most people will do, if they don't know about his abilities... If someone walk into the room your gonna look into their eyes... If your in the middle of a fight you look directly into their eyes at time. Sasuke waits for that time, and uses it. Im Not calling Easy win. 

Give it some more time in the Manga, and it will end up killing someone significant. Besides, Misashi Kishimoto probably doesn't want him killing off significant people with Sasuke's Amaterasu ...

EDIT: Let me Reword it... Its a Hyperbole... If it was hot as the sun,  Sasuke would be Disintegrated, as soon as he got hit by it. It's as hot as it can get, without completely disintegrating them... Or in other words, REALLY REALLY hot.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

Yet it fails to burn samurai armor or Karin.

Edit: A wiki can be edited by most anyone, don't take it as a viable source of info.


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Aug 21, 2010)

you really have to be kidding me if you are seriously implying Snake is mach 7 because he beat Grey Fox.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm implying Snake is mach 7 because he dodged railgun fire and at it's lowest railgun bullets travel at mach 7.


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Aug 21, 2010)

you really think Snake is mach 7?

Ok let's make some versus with Mach 7 snake then.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

Go ahead, I'm not stopping you.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 21, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Yet it fails to burn samurai armor or Karin.
> 
> Edit: A wiki can be edited by most anyone, don't take it as a viable source of info.



Another point... The Flames of Amaterasu, burn Slowly.... But at full Strength, I believe it start burning at speeds up to, 2 seconds... It can be Edited... True, but this is coming from Multiple Sites...

Sasuke's Amaterasu didn't kill Karin because it wasn't Directly, Focused on Her. Otherwise would of Disintegrated her...

Same thing with the Samurai...  He would of been obliterated...


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Aug 21, 2010)

Why is this thread still going? Sauce gets a bullet in the brain.

/thread


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 21, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Another point... The Flames of Amaterasu, burn Slowly.... But at full Strength, I believe it start burning at speeds up to, 2 seconds... It can be Edited... True, but this is coming from Multiple Sites...
> 
> Sasuke's Amaterasu didn't kill Karin because it wasn't Directly, Focused on Her. Otherwise would of Disintegrated her...
> 
> Same thing with the Samurai...  He would of been obliterated...


amaterasu is all hyperbole, it shouldve dissentigrated sasuke when it hit him, kairin, raikage, the samurai, and the trees it hit. and it was aimed at sasuke and the raikage


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 21, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> amaterasu is all hyperbole, it shouldve dissentigrated sasuke when it hit him, kairin, raikage, the samurai, and the trees it hit. and it was aimed at sasuke and the raikage



Amaterasu its self isn't a Hyperbole... The Part about it being hot as the sun is a Hyperbole. But... as I said Before


Karin - It was directed at her, so it didn't have significant damage done to her.

Samurai - Same Deal... Not Directed towards Him.

Sasuke - As For Sasuke, If he didn't have Orochimaru's Liquidation Jutsu, He wouldn't of Survived.

Raikage - I don't remember the fight as well, Someone direct me to the Manga, and I will surely see if i can see the reason why it didn't.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 21, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Amaterasu its self isn't a Hyperbole... The Part about it being hot as the sun is a Hyperbole. But... as I said Before
> 
> 
> Karin - It was directed at her, so it didn't have significant damage done to her.
> ...



the fact that his other body was still there shows that it was a hyperbole, if it was as hot as the sun, that body wouldve been vaporized


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 21, 2010)

okay, then it's safe to say its Really Hot....  Hotter than Normal Fire.

I believe Amaterasu isn't determined by how hot it is anyways, it's about how fast you can Amputate a body part, before it completely Consumes you... Plus Sasuke knows how to Control Amaterasu, with his eye. So Does Itachi... He Did it to Karin... And Itachi did it to Sasuke...


----------



## Wesker (Aug 21, 2010)

Snake being mach 7 o.o        Anyway at the very least Big Boss can make it a tie by using the Davy Crockett.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

mach 7 reactions not mach 7 movement


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 21, 2010)

biar said:


> -Sasuke is the Taka Sasuke who fought Danzo (complete Susanoo)
> -Big Boss / Naked Snake can use any weapons in the MGS series from the pistol to a Stinger Missile
> -Only feats from Taka Sasuke (no Kirin, Oral Rebirth, Orochimaru's cell+Hydra after depleting Chakra)
> 
> Who will win?



You're thinking of "Hebi" Sasuke. "Taka" Sasuke is the one with Mangekyou Sharingan, after Orochimaru is extracted.

Also, horrible speedblitz in favor of Sasuke.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 21, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> You're thinking of "Hebi" Sasuke. "Taka" Sasuke is the one with Mangekyou Sharingan, after Orochimaru is extracted.
> 
> Also, horrible speedblitz in favor of Sasuke.


i dont think you know who big boss is


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Aug 21, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> You're thinking of "Hebi" Sasuke. "Taka" Sasuke is the one with Mangekyou Sharingan, after Orochimaru is extracted.
> 
> Also, horrible speedblitz in favor of Sasuke.



But he said the one who fought Danzou and that was after Oro was extracted and the Sauce had MS.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 21, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Another point... The Flames of Amaterasu, burn Slowly.... But at full Strength, I believe it start burning at speeds up to, 2 seconds... It can be Edited... True, but this is coming from Multiple Sites...
> 
> Sasuke's Amaterasu didn't kill Karin because it wasn't Directly, Focused on Her. Otherwise would of Disintegrated her...
> 
> Same thing with the Samurai...  He would of been obliterated...



If your going to take seomthing it has to come from the original source...hence your suppposed to back your argument up with material from the manga, not info from wikis and databooks.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> okay, then it's safe to say its Really Hot....  Hotter than Normal Fire.




Amaterasu? No, actually, it's not. It is in fact the most impossibly  least hot fire out there.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 21, 2010)

lol fire camo


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Aug 21, 2010)

Depending on the weapon Big Boss has, he takes this. He has faster reaction and only needs to press the trigger. And though amaterasu would probably kill him, he would last long enough to kill Sasuke with one of his big guns.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Another point... The Flames of Amaterasu, burn Slowly.... But at full Strength,



Paradoxical paradox is paradoxical

I ran outside so fast then when I finally stoped I realized I was already by the kitchen


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Amaterasu? No, actually, it's not. It is in fact the most impossibly  least hot fire out there.



Do we have proof its not? We don't always have to have EXACT proof. My proof is, it wasn't directly aimed at them, if it were, they would have been disintegrated.

Matter of Fact, I can direct you to a forum, where another user has the SAME beliefs as me.

I always thought it didn't kill Karin because it wasn't Directed toward her. I still didn't know the reasons it didn't kill the Samurai, and Sasuke.

So I researched on Google... I came up with this forum HERE, where a guy is stating these things as well.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

Why does not being directly aimed at them keep them from being burnt to a cinder?


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 21, 2010)

If its Not Directly aimed at you, its not what Sasukes attentions were. Sasuke has contol over what Amaterasu does.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

He has control over where it goes, not how hot it is.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 21, 2010)

now I'll tell you a secret...even if there's sasuke in a thread...that doesn't means he loses ...try to think seriously about the threads and not only say:"oh, sasuke! who is his opponent? who cares, it's a stomp!"


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

Why do you believe that I'm saying he loses to Big Boss because he's sasuke? If it was a mismatch I'd neg the op for obvious rape thread and say how Big Boss will always be a superior character all around.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 21, 2010)

it was more about all the "sasuke loses because he is sasuke" that I saw around here.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

Well big deal if some people are like that, my reasons are legitimate on why he loses this battle.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 21, 2010)

I didn't say that you don't support your reasons, or else...


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> So I researched on Google... I came up with this forum HERE, where a guy is stating these things as well.



had that bullshit and conjecture been put up here during the prime of the obd, he would have had his ass kicked so far up his anus he'dd be poopoing on his own stomach


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 21, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> you mad doggie



Big Boss out-CQC'd Solid Snake and defeated Gene, both of which reacted to gun/railgun and blitzed bullet-timing Null respectively. Totally cannon.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 21, 2010)

Gene also outran the explosions of Claymore mines

Big Boss is massively hypersonic


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 21, 2010)

He evidently can keep up with Gene's body. He's faster than telepath speed of thought.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 21, 2010)

Big Boss is also invulnerable to Norio Wakamoto's voice 

genjutsu isn't slowing him down


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

Didn't snake and Big Boss Fight hand to hand in the middle of an active mine field?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 21, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Didn't snake and Big Boss Fight hand to hand in the middle of an active mine field?



no, I think that was Snake vs Frank Jaeger


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

I thought that happened at the very end of Metal gear 2.


----------



## SHM (Aug 21, 2010)

zenieth said:


> Old solid snake is fast enough to react to railgun fire.



In a cutscene?



zenieth said:


> If I have the same level of strength as you do yet I'm nowhere near as fast I can obviously beat you in a straight up fist fight?



Yes. We have even a name for that. It's Plot-Indulced-Stupidity.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes he dodged it in a cutscene.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Aug 22, 2010)

DemonFoxSlayer said:


> Do we have proof its not? We don't always have to have EXACT proof. *My proof* is, it wasn't directly aimed at them, if it were, they would have been disintegrated.
> 
> Matter of Fact, I can direct you to a forum, where *another user has the SAME beliefs as me*.
> 
> ...


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Aug 22, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> it was more about all the "sasuke loses because he is sasuke" that I saw around here.



YES! EveryOne Seems to Do that. Not Only for Sasuke, but anyone in the Naruto Verse. It's Stupid.



zenieth said:


> Well big deal if some people are like that, my reasons are legitimate on why he loses this battle.



I Believe your reasons are legitimate....


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 23, 2010)

Big Boss has both stealth camo that renders him completely and utterly invisible, and spirit camo that completely and utterly eliminates any sound he makes.

He also beat The End in a sniping match. Without stealth _or_ spirit camo.

Sasuke can't find him. Big Boss snipes him. Furthermore, Big Boss is what snake is clone from, as well as a more experienced soldier. Meaning he can most probably also react to the railgun, meaning he has hypersonic reaction speed....

Sasuke doesn't stand a chance....


----------



## Herekic (Aug 23, 2010)

Sasuke stomps.


He puts up susanoo, which stops any attacks boss could possibly throw at him.


sharingan will have no problem drawing a bead on him.


ameratsu. GG.



this isn't even a fight. susanoo utterly destroys any shot big boss had, by making all his methods of attack worthless.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 23, 2010)

Herekic said:


> Sasuke stomps.
> 
> 
> He puts up susanoo, which stops any attacks boss could possibly throw at him.
> ...


how would he pull off an amaterasu or a susanoo with a bullet in his face


----------



## Herekic (Aug 23, 2010)

> how would he pull off an amaterasu or a susanoo with a bullet in his face




How would he pull off the thing that can come out fast enough to bkock attacks that are about to hit him?


Susanoo was able to form before raikage could slam sasuke into the ground, even though it wasn't there at all before.


itachi's managed to get out before sasuke's lighting speed kirin could hit him.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 23, 2010)

Solidus a clone of Big Boss was a bullet timer even Raiden pre cyborg was a bullet timer. Please don't bring up that Kirin argument, Itachi is not a lightning timer and Kisame's statement makes it clear that supersonic hand movement is rare, this was Gai with the 6th or so gate so Itachi being beyond mach 7-10 in reactions is laughable. That aside Itachi is still>Sasuka the difference is like "heaven and Earth" as per Danzou. 

The other feat of Sasuke is impressive why?


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Aug 23, 2010)

As soon as the match starts, Big Boss activates his camoes. How is Sauce supposed to react to what he can't even find?

Snake is also quite fond of belly crawling. Sauce, by virtue of never facing an opponent such as he, would not think to strafe the ground with attacks, meaning everything will fly right over Big Boss.

Since OP didn't state location, I'm under the impression that it's assumed to be in the Hyperbolic Time Chamber, so no tall grass to announce Boss's presence, and no tress for Sauce to hide in.

No knowledge was stated, so the pfft wouldn't likely alert Sasuke highly enough for him to drop something as draining as a mangekyou power from the outset, meaning it's unlikely he'll pull out Susano'o and leading to a nice round hole in his brain matter as Boss pegs him in the face will a silenced sniper round.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm still waiting to hear how Sasuke is even going to find Big Boss before he knows he gets a bullet through his brain. Big Boss could beat The End in a sniping match.

Furthermore optocamo and spirit camo render him completely and utterly invisible, inaudible, and undetectable. Finding him through Chakra won't work either since Big Boss doesn't have any.

And, last but not least, bullets are supersonic at the very least. Sasuke's not even going to know that there are bullets coming at him until they are in his head. If Big Boss uses the Railgun pump that up to Hypersonic. Sasuke has no way of knowing the bullets are even coming at him. Nor could he ever find Big Boss.

He dies. Horribly.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 23, 2010)

Herekic said:


> How would he pull off the thing that can come out fast enough to bkock attacks that are about to hit him?
> 
> 
> Susanoo was able to form before raikage could slam sasuke into the ground, even though it wasn't there at all before.
> ...



bullet speed>> raikage, and did you consider that sasuke was talking for a while and their was plenty of time for itachi to summon it


----------



## Herekic (Aug 23, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> I'm still waiting to hear how Sasuke is even going to find Big Boss before he knows he gets a bullet through his brain. Big Boss could beat The End in a sniping match.
> 
> Furthermore optocamo and spirit camo render him completely and utterly invisible, inaudible, and undetectable. Finding him through Chakra won't work either since Big Boss doesn't have any.
> 
> ...






Sharingan renders camouflage useless.


Kakashi gaiden.


Obito with a newly awakened, only 2 tomoe sharingan, was able to spot a camouflaged ninja without a problem,

this ninja was using the exact same kind of optical camo as the stealth cam from MGS. 



Sharingan can see chakra, remember? in a match with narutoverse, equalization gives all living things chakra. thus, boss cannot hide from sasuke's sight.



It's the exact same reason why thermal goggles in MGS makes stealth useless. you can block yourself from normal sight, but things that can read energy signatures will still makes you stick out like a flare in the night.


For thermal goggles, it's heat. for sharingan, it's chakra. sharingan can event detect chakra underground, remember?






sasuke with susanoo up rapes.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 23, 2010)

You guys are nuts...
sasuke would julienne the big boss.

Firstly the powerscaling going on here is retarded. Just because A beat B, doesn't mean he has stronger powers, just circumstance.

The fact is, dodging gunfire is moderately easy, and even normal humans do it. the trick is moving before the hammer strikes the primer. do that and you are good. I am sure the he sensed the gunman, thus moved in the appropriate position at the appropriate time.

you aren't even CLOSE to hyper-sonic if you dodge a bullet. precognative? definately, but not hypersonic. If he moved at hypersonic speed the sonic boom would not only blow his cover to shit, but blow the surrounding quarter-mile or so to the ground.

Also, the brain isn't faster than light or anything of the like. the speed of a neuron firing is about 200 MPH, but in such a short distance(the brain), that becomes ridiculously quick. Because big boss was the prime in eugenics, lets say he mutated and got twice that.

Now, the problem with sasuke is 
1. there will NEVER be a point where he doesn't see BB if he looks directly in that direction. the sharingan notices the smallest of details, and sees chakra as color, so it doesn't matter if his camo nullifies sound or is visuals, as long as he has life, sasuke would see him.

2. There will never be a point where sasuke is slower than BB.
If you think otherwise you have either not watched or read naruto, are an aggressive hater, or have a crazy illogical hard-on for MGS (Which I really want to start getting into)

3. Sniping? how the hell did he get so far away?
if you give him a sniper's rifle and put him at the perfect mile, then there was no use of this thread, and it is specifically for trolls.

4. If sasuke sees boss, I don't give a damn what kind of gun he has, he's dead.
Wanna know why? because the sharingan copies and analyzes movement, and all sasuke would need to do is see him fire the gun. Open up a gate and crush his face, then take the gun.
now you have a ninja with a gun. the world has been fucked.

5. If sasuke sees his eyes, he is going to control boss.
sharingan can control minds, and mangekyou can't be broken by traditional methods.
this means he will share all of his secrets, and remain loyal unto death.

If some have misunderstood the true context of this fight, it is guns VS magic.
MAGIC.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 23, 2010)

For the last time Solidus was a bullet timer reacting to multiple bullets, he's a clone of Big Boss. Raiden who was trained by Solidus was also a bullet timer and Raiden<Big Boss in his prime outside of Cyborg Raiden. Precognition? No Big boss does'nt have that but Sasuke has gotten his ass handed to him by those that don't either. 

Do you have proof Sasuke can dodge multiple gun fire? Or is all you have flashy after images, Shone tropes and unquantifiable feats? Gai with the 6th Gate or so is supersonic in hand movement, Kisame makes it clear such  hand speeds are rare.  Stop bawing about sniping saying it's for trolls, life is'nt fair nor is combat. Your argument is either the bias card or bawing which are not an argument.

Guns>Magic here because Sasuke is not above being filled with bullets, simply because it's magic does'nt give it a free pass. Incidently Ocelot tagged Volgin's electricity with bullets no? Magical bullets in MGs? MGS also has some moments that could be called magic like the Sorrow a spiritual character. Big Boss has fought such characters like the End, The Fury, Volgin etc.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Aug 23, 2010)

It's magic? Oh. That explains why they were such pathetic excuses for ninja. They were mages the whole time!

And no, Big Boss doesn't have to be a fucking mile away to use a sniper rifle. It's not gonna turn itself off just because he's a few yards away.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 23, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> For the last time Solidus was a bullet timer reacting to multiple bullets, he's a clone of Big Boss. Raiden who was trained by Solidus was also a bullet timer and Raiden<Big Boss in his prime outside of Cyborg Raiden. Precognition? No Big boss does'nt have that but Sasuke has gotten his ass handed to him by those that don't either.



Was it the bullet in the air (which can be seen by a human eye at 100% and it will go blind immediately afterwards, but for the benefit of the doubt I will say that the snakes are all Modified to perform past human capability, cause they do.)
Or the sound,sight, air pressure of the hammer click. Someone who understands bullet trajectory, physics, and has dynamite reflexes wouldn't be hit by gunfire that requires a trigger-pull.

Also, don't mistake "neo's bullet timing" with dramatic slow motion. even he was trigger-timing, but he did it hella fast. Its all about movement prediction. It still takes about a quarter second to pull a hair trigger. If it's unmodified, half. more than enough time to go to work

This is also true about sasuke getting his hands handed to him by people whom aren't precogs, but ALL of them had the ability to move so fast that the human eye could not register it.




> Do you have proof Sasuke can dodge multiple gun fire? Or is all you have flashy after images, Shone tropes and unquantifiable feats? Gai with the 6th Gate or so is supersonic in hand movement, Kisame makes it clear such  hand speeds are rare.  Stop bawing about sniping saying it's for trolls, life is'nt fair nor is combat. Your argument is either the bias card or bawing which are not an argument.



I don't really need it. Dodging gunfire is a human level feat. Repeated gunfire? rarely, but a healthy human being can dodge a bullet. Since sasuke is n times stronger than a normal human, then sasuke is NX> trigger timing.



> Guns>Magic here because Sasuke is not above being filled with bullets, simply because it's magic does'nt give it a free pass. Incidently Ocelot tagged Volgin's electricity with bullets no? Magical bullets in MGs? MGS also has some moments that could be called magic like the Sorrow a spiritual character. Big Boss has fought such characters like the End, The Fury, Volgin etc.



this is true, but Sasuke's particular brand of magic is infinitely useful here. He can create a chakra that bullets will NEVER pierce, Open up his limits on his body and move hundreds of times what any normal person could, he can not only see in slow motion, but has a visual form of precognition, and cannot be hidden from.

Not only that, but he can use susano'o's arrows to snipe big boss.
Can sasuke dodge bullets? no, but sasuke is about 100 times stronger than an average human, so if an average human can dodge a trigger, sasuke sure as hell can, since it isn't about dodging the bullet AFTER it's left the chamber, but before.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 23, 2010)

You have not played MGS have you? You don't need Matrix level special effects to show someone as supersonic or higher, actual bullet timing or feats of hypersonic/lightspeed will do. No Solidus did not do a barely above peak human feat, reacting to multiple bullets casually with a sword which is impossible IRL for the fact no human can do it and the fact swords would break/get damaged. You have again not given me proof Sasuke can react to repeated supersonic attacks being spammed repeatedly. Even oldman snake has tagged Vamp in MGS4 and I recall some bullet timing as well in 2. Big Boss in his prime>Any Snake.

Stop pulling out numbers and making stuff up. Sasuke needs to summon Susanoo, Big Boss just has to pull the trigger.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Aug 23, 2010)

Moving before the trigger is pulled isn't bullet dodging, it's aim dodging, and is a different feat altogether.

Creating a chakra that bullets will never pierce? I doubt it. Apart from the Raikage punching Sauce in the face, I don't think anything in Naruto has come close to the velocity of a bullet, and regardless, I've yet to see anyone throw up a chakra shield to flat out stop fucking KUNAI. No way in hell he's stopping a bullet.

Also, it's been a bit since I've read Kakashi Gaiden, but I don't remember anything close to MGS optical camo. Care to post a link?

Also, by the sound of your arguement Verdandi, you make it sound like Sasuke is using gates... When the hell did he learn to do that? Or am I misinterpreting you?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 23, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> You have not played MGS have you? You don't need Matrix level special effects to show someone as supersonic or higher, actual bullet timing or feats of hypersonic/lightspeed will do. No Solidus did not do a barely above peak human feat, reacting to multiple bullets casually with a sword which is impossible IRL for the fact no human can do it and the fact swords would break/get damaged. You have again not given me proof Sasuke can react to repeated supersonic attacks being spammed repeatedly. Even oldman snake has tagged Vamp in MGS4 and I recall some bullet timing as well in 2. Big Boss in his prime>Any Snake.
> 
> Stop pulling out numbers and making stuff up. Sasuke needs to summon Susanoo, Big Boss just has to pull the trigger.



could I have some clips please? Because last I remember, any sword worth shit in that game was a high frequency blade. just clips of random general stuff.
and no, I haven't really played it, but am quite familiar. I was going to get all of the games this summer, but hit a broke streak. Now that my tuition for this year is payed for, I think I will buy them.



Ky Hakubi said:


> Moving before the trigger is pulled isn't bullet dodging, it's aim dodging, and is a different feat altogether.
> 
> Creating a chakra that bullets will never pierce? I doubt it. Apart from the Raikage punching Sauce in the face, I don't think anything in Naruto has come close to the velocity of a bullet, and regardless, I've yet to see anyone throw up a chakra shield to flat out stop fucking KUNAI. No way in hell he's stopping a bullet.
> 
> ...



The yata no kagami would never let it pierce.
I Did mean the yata no kagami if you didn't know.

he learned how to open the first gate during his fight with lee, and trained with kakashi in gouken.

also here are your links

calculation


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8QKMdJn854[/YOUTUBE]

crippled old man snake dodging railgun


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 23, 2010)

a casual bullet timer vs an emo who has to see the gun and act before it goes off. i wonder who wins


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Aug 23, 2010)

Link didn't work.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 23, 2010)

Crippled Old Solid Snake Dodged a railgun after it was fired, last time i checked railguns were like mach6/7. Prime Big Boss>Solid, Liquid and Solidus.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 23, 2010)

stomp. big boss dies. how could he react to katon, raiton, enton? it semmes that someone doesn't know about sharingan's main powers: precog. and copy enemy's moves. that's more than enough. and with MS (mangekyou sharingan) he could just look BB in the eyes and create a powerful illusion wich can take down the opponent. with amaterasu he could burn him, and with susano'o he would have a very high level durability


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2010)

This is the guy who dealt with the sorrow, you really want to throw illusions his way?

You're also implying any of those three ninja elements are faster than mach 7


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Aug 23, 2010)

How hard is to understand that Sasuke recieves a stinger missile to the face before he does anything?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 23, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> stomp. big boss dies. how could he react to katon, raiton, enton? it semmes that someone doesn't know about sharingan's main powers: precog. and copy enemy's moves. that's more than enough. and with MS (mangekyou sharingan) he could just look BB in the eyes and create a powerful illusion wich can take down the opponent. with amaterasu he could burn him, and with susano'o he would have a very high level durability



Old man Snake is in high single digits mach speeds
Solidus casually deflected multiple bullets and pwned two gears
Raiden was a bullet timer himself
Vamp is a possible bullet timer himself and Old man snake caught him

Big boss prime>Those. Precog helped Sasuke so much it saved him from getting his ass kicked right? He can predict getting his ass kicked. Vamp could incidently read opponent's movements as well, did'nt help him.  Copy what? Multiple bullets? Old man snake while dying took some microwaves and survived though barely, Big Boss also fought the Fury and his flames. AM won't stop Big Boss from blowing Sasuke's head off. Susanoo takes time to summon, Big Boss has to do far less. Torture on Big Boss will do shit considering nothing any Uchiha can do mentally will compare to what he's faced.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 23, 2010)

Solidus reacts to this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQBGKbo-K3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 23, 2010)

This thread is reminding me of how awesome Metal Gear Solid characters are. 

I can see Big Boss taking this.


----------



## spiritmight (Aug 23, 2010)

I know it's in my set and it's are gr8 gaemz and all, but the MGS wank here is astounding.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 24, 2010)

spiritmight said:


> I know it's in my set and it's are gr8 gaemz and all, but the MGS wank here is astounding.



Not really, just stating the facts, Big Boss shoots Sasuke in the face.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 24, 2010)

spiritmight said:


> I know it's in my set and it's are gr8 gaemz and all, but the MGS wank here is astounding.



and ironically, your fucking wank also came with solid proofs. 

speaking of big boss, how impressive are tanking rocket-fueled flamethrower and taking on a rocket launch at ground zero?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2010)

This image plays no purpose in this thread. But I went to the trouble of uploading it so I'm not gonna use it just once


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 25, 2010)

^Sasuke's face after he sees Big Boss for the first time. Which, coincidentally, just so happens to be as the bullet tears through his skull and into his cerebral cortex.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 25, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> ^Sasuke's face after he sees Big Boss for the first time. Which, coincidentally, just so happens to be as the bullet tears through his skull and into his cerebral cortex.



/thread
10char


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Aug 26, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Gai with the 6th Gate or so is supersonic in hand movement, Kisame makes it clear such  hand speeds are rare.



lol

You probably believe Snake is mach 7 too


----------



## Wutani (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> lol
> 
> You probably believe Snake is mach 7 too



He dodged a Railgun when he was facing the opposite direction, last time i checked Rail Guns are Mach 7.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 26, 2010)

What are you loling about? Kisame makes it clear that hand movements such as Gai are rare, supersonic is what he says. Yes Snake is hypersonic, old man Snake was bullet timing and even tagged Vamp in a cutscene. Lol somewhere else Narutard, Big Boss still solos. Lots of bullet timing feats across MGS and Big Boss Prime>Most of those characters.


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Aug 26, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What are you loling about? *Kisame makes it clear that hand movements such as Gai are rare, supersonic is what he says. Yes Snake is hypersonic, old man Snake was bullet timing and even tagged Vamp in a cutscene*. Lol somewhere else Narutard, Big Boss still solos. Lots of bullet timing feats across MGS and Big Boss Prime>Most of those characters.



lol again.

So I guess Cell can bust solar systems too amirite?

Because If character statements are 100% solid then it has to be right, no?

The feat from Gai is Hypersonic+, but according to you supersonic is rare in Naruto lol 

when you stop wanking MGS come back and try to debate.


----------



## Es (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> lol again.
> 
> when you stop wanking MGS come back and try to debate.


How are they the ones wanking when they have their claims backed up with actual proof?


----------



## Wutani (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> lol again.
> 
> when you stop wanking MGS come back and try to debate.



Big Boss > Solid,Liquid and Solidus.

Solid dodged a railgun, thats Mach 7.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Big Boss also blitzed Solid Snake at the end of MGS4.


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Aug 26, 2010)

He was looking straight at the rail gun before the shot then he jumped, lol mach 7.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> He was looking straight at the rail gun before the shot then he jumped, lol mach 7.



You need to watch the video again 

Crying Wolf was way out of Snakes field of vision.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> lol again.
> 
> So I guess Cell can bust solar systems too amirite?



There is a difference between some arrogant villain who just got a new form and Kisame who has been around long enough to know. Supersonic is mach speeds even hypersonic.



> Because If character statements are 100% solid then it has to be right, no?



Prove him wrong then, Cell is contradicted by later showings even ignoring what little credibility he had.



> The feat from Gai is Hypersonic+, but according to you supersonic is rare in Naruto lol



Supersonic= mach speeds, Hypersonic=mach speeds. Do you even know what you're talking about? Regardless Gai needed 6 gates for that and it was described as a rare hand movement speed. Sasuke has 6 gates now? 



> when you stop wanking MGS come back and try to debate.



There have been two feats posted one of Solidus casually bullet timing
One of old man snake doing the same
Then there is Vamp who old man snake tagged
Raiden in MGS 2 is also a bullet timer


2 feats posted and three mentioned off the top of my head, Big 
Boss Prime>Any Snake even Old man Snake. MGS has many bullet timing moments from characters below him. Wank what? Rather than disprove feats all you do is accuse of others of wanking. Let me guess another dumb Narutard who thinks a verse with humans can't be superhuman so you jumped into the debate with no knowledge on MGS but just assumed everyone was peak human?


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Aug 26, 2010)

Wutani said:


> You need to watch the video again
> 
> Crying Wolf was way out of Snakes field of vision.



I think you are the one that needs to watch the video again.

@Fury: one shunshin and big boss doesn't have head anymore.

and the one who started with the "tard" was you so good luck with your wank of mach 7 snake.


----------



## Es (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> I think you are the one that needs to watch the video again.


Now your beginning to sound like Wade


----------



## Wutani (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> I think you are the one that needs to watch the video again.



If Snake could see Crying Wolf why didnt he shoot immediately?

Therefore Snake could not see Crying Wolf, and dodged the Railgun shot.

Narutards getting their tighty whities all in a bunch because Sasuke is getting stomped by an Old Man with an eye patch.


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Aug 26, 2010)

Wutani said:


> You need to watch the video again
> 
> Crying Wolf was way out of Snakes field of vision.





Wutani said:


> If Snake could see Crying Wolf why didnt he shoot immediately?
> 
> Therefore Snake could not see Crying Wolf, and dodged the Railgun shot.
> 
> Narutards getting their tighty whities all in a bunch because Sasuke is getting stomped by an Old Man with an eye patch.



Sure Wutani go watch the video again because you clearly fail at understanding it.

kthbai.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> Sure Wutani go watch the video again because you clearly fail at understanding it.
> 
> kthbai.



If Snake could see Crying Wolf why didn't he shoot?? Answer that question instead of ignoring it.

Also its Kthxbai, if you're going to insult at least do it properly.


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Aug 26, 2010)

Wutani said:


> If Snake could see Crying Wolf why didn't he shoot?? Answer that question instead of ignoring it.
> 
> Also its Kthxbai, if you're going to insult at least do it properly.



Reading Comprehension problems?

*He was looking straight at the rail gun before the shot then he jumped*

Now like a good boy/girl go watch the video again.

Also thanks and kthxbai.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> Reading Comprehension problems?
> 
> *He was looking straight at the rail gun before the shot then he jumped*
> 
> ...



He couldn't see Crying Wolf.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> lol again.
> 
> So I guess Cell can bust solar systems too amirite?
> 
> ...


 its alot different making a weaker move sound stronger, than to make a stronger move sound weaker. that was the worst example you could use


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wutani said:


> He dodged a Railgun when he was facing the opposite direction, last time i checked Rail Guns are Mach 7.



Mach 7 or more, actually. Mach 7 is a conservative estimate.



Demon Of Elru said:


> He was looking straight at the rail gun before the shot then he jumped, lol mach 7.





Demon Of Elru said:


> *He was looking straight at the rail gun before the shot then he jumped*



He was looking straight at the railgun despite having his back turned to it?

And despite there being a blizzard which limited your vision to pretty much anything within a few meters of you making it impossible for him to have seen her?


----------



## Wutani (Aug 26, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> And despite there being a blizzard which limited your vision to pretty much anything within a few meters of you making it impossible for him to have seen her?



Demon of Elru just won't accept that Snake had no possible way of seeing Crying Wolf. Due to the distance between Snake and Crying Wolf and the environmental conditions. Therefore Snake dodged the Railgun and safely puts him in the hypersonic range.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

What's next, claiming regular bullets let alone railgun ones are slower in MGS (the verse that had Predator camo in the 60s) than IRL?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 26, 2010)

Actually, that's a damn good idea for a thread. Snake vs. Preds.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> Reading Comprehension problems?
> 
> *He was looking straight at the rail gun before the shot then he jumped*
> 
> ...



Ok, where to begin...

1). I will admit, Snake was looking in the direction of Crying Wolf.

2). Even with a fucking SCOPE, Crying Wolf's POV had trouble seeing Snake until switching to the alternate sight mode (thermal?), therefore Snake couldn't have possibly seen Wolf (except maybe Solid Eye? Didn't get to play much into MGS4, can't remember it's capabilities), and if Snake HAD seen Wolf, he wouldn't have been creeping around all WTF-like. He would have either engaged or retreated.

3). If you watch the vid again, that rail slug was CLEARLY on the move BEFORE Snake jumped.

Now, be a good little boy/girl and make sure of your arguements before posting. kthxbai.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Aug 26, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Actually, that's a damn good idea for a thread. Snake vs. Preds.



It's been done I think, Solid, Liquid, and Solidus vs. Preds and an Alien Queen or some such.

Argued with Raigan in circles on that one, but you know how he gets with stuff.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 26, 2010)

Ky Hakubi said:


> It's been done I think, Solid, Liquid, and Solidus vs. Preds and an Alien Queen or some such.
> 
> Argued with Raigan in circles on that one, but you know how he gets with stuff.



Totally depends on who the Preds are though. Generic Preds die almost instantly due to the awesomeness that is Solid, Liquid and Solidus. Elders or Named Preds from the Novels is a different Story.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 26, 2010)

It  has? Damn....

And yes, we all know about lolRaigen.


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Aug 26, 2010)

Damn, you people really think Snake is mach 7....the sheer wank is amazing lol.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Aug 26, 2010)

It was "Team Hiss" vs. Alien Queen and 2 unammed Preds. Snakes had all gear except infinite headband, plus they have info. It was quite a while ago (sometime around the Predators movie release I think). Raigen was wanking in favor of Preds, and the Queen was non-issue by concensus


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2010)

zenieth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8QKMdJn854[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> crippled old man snake dodging railgun



1:27-1:28

He's moving as the bullet's flying, looking in her direction or not, he didn't aim dodge.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> Damn, you people really think Snake is mach 7....the sheer wank is amazing lol.



Look at the video directly above.



Ky Hakubi said:


> It was "Team Hiss" vs. Alien Queen and 2 unammed Preds. Snakes had all gear except infinite headband, plus they have info. It was quite a while ago (sometime around the Predators movie release I think). Raigen was wanking in favor of Preds, and the Queen was non-issue by concensus



Patriot+Stealth Camo+Spirit Camo=Dead Preds.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 26, 2010)

zenieth said:


> 1:27-1:28
> 
> He's moving as the bullet's flying, looking in her direction or not, he didn't aim dodge.



Just noticed in the Video, after snake dodgeds and is on the ground he gets hit with a Railgun shot is that a legit Durability feat, i don't know the destructive output of a railgun.


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Aug 26, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Look at the video directly above.



Yeah that is called aim dodge.

But you people would probably still think he is mach 7 lol.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> Yeah that is called aim dodge.
> 
> But you people would probably still think he is mach 7 lol.



How can he aim dodge when Crying Wolf needed Thermal to actually see Snake he was that far away and in the blizzard conditions.

The Railgun slug was already in flight before he jumped anyway.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> Yeah that is called aim dodge.
> 
> But you people would probably still think he is mach 7 lol.



You don't know what aim dodge means.

You're also a broken record with no substance at this point.


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Aug 26, 2010)

Charcan said:


> You don't know what aim dodge means.
> 
> You're also a broken record with no substance at this point.



I do, and that is aim dodge.

And I my point is clear hence why I only need to repeat it, you people are the ones claiming the nonsense of Mach 7, Hypersonic+ snake so good luck with that.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> I do, and that is aim dodge.
> 
> And I my point is clear hence why I only need to repeat it, you people are the ones claiming the nonsense of Mach 7, Hypersonic+ snake so good luck with that.



Snake couldn't see Crying Wolf, Crying Wolf could barely see Snake and needed thermal to get a shot off. 

Snake jumped after the Railgun was already fired. Not Aimdodging if he can't see the shooter.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2010)

He moved after the shot, he odged it, he must there for be mach 7 at the lowest.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wutani said:


> Just noticed in the Video, after snake dodgeds and is on the ground he gets hit with a Railgun shot is that a legit Durability feat, i don't know the destructive output of a railgun.



Gekko/Tank+ buster at least. The Railgun is the most powerful weapon in the game and is the only weapon that can one shot tanks and Gekkos (not even the AT Rifle that has Kojima's ingame recommendation can do that).

It's the most powerful single-shot weapon in the game.

Damn... So Snake has about tank level durability.... Goddamn....


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> I do, and that is aim dodge.



No it isn't, and it's been explained why by multiple people.

You have nothing but your delusions of importance.



> you people are the ones claiming the nonsense of Mach 7, Hypersonic+ snake so good luck with that.



Not our fault that he dodged a railgun shot after it was fired.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> Yeah that is called aim dodge.
> 
> But you people would probably still think he is mach 7 lol.



If he moved BEFORE the trigger was pulled, then yeah, aim-dodge.

Moving while the round was IN FLIGHT, proven by recoile, muzzle flash, and POV flight cam, yeah, that's called BULLET DODGING.

It's not something that can be denied, but if you wish to continue to ignore it, stick your head back in the sand and stop posting.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 26, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Gekko/Tank+ buster at least. The Railgun is the most powerful weapon in the game and is the only weapon that can one shot tanks and Gekkos (not even the AT Rifle that has Kojima's ingame recommendation can do that).
> 
> It's the most powerful single-shot weapon in the game.
> 
> Damn... So Snake has about tank level durability.... Goddamn....



It barely even made him flinch.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> I do, and that is aim dodge.
> 
> And I my point is clear hence why I only need to repeat it, you people are the ones claiming the nonsense of Mach 7, Hypersonic+ snake so good luck with that.



Amuse me, define aimdodging.

And we've proven the claim several times already.


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Aug 26, 2010)

> delusions of importance



lol

Still that doesn't give Snake Mach 7 speed or Hypersonic+ movement, really you people need to replay MGS and stop wanking it.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wutani said:


> It barely even made him flinch.



Wow...Snake is pretty powerful...more so than I thought....

And there's also Raiden who could support Arsenal Gear's weight on top of him and _didn't_ die....


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> really you people need to replay MGS



When it's us actually commenting on the events and posting videos, unlike you who are just spamming?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 26, 2010)

I've replayed MGS4 about...4 or 5 times??? Back-to-back.....


----------



## Wutani (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> lol
> 
> Still that doesn't give Snake Mach 7 speed or Hypersonic+ movement, really you people need to replay MGS and stop wanking it.



For it to be aimdodging you need to be able to see the shooter, Snake was unable to see Crying Wolf.

Lets look at in steps since your a physically unable to comprehend what you have seen.

Snake cannot see Crying wolf.

Crying Wolf can see snake. Using thermal.

She Fires a Railgun.

Camera shows a muzzle flash and follows the slug.

Snake dodges.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> lol
> 
> Still that doesn't give Snake Mach 7 speed or Hypersonic+ movement, really you people need to replay MGS and stop wanking it.



Read a good manga and stop wanking Naruto.

See, we can do it too.


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Aug 26, 2010)

Ky Hakubi said:


> Read a good manga and stop wanking Naruto.
> 
> See, we can do it too.



Good for you.

still that doesn't give snake mach 7 speed, lol wankers.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Reported for Trolling*

It's not as satisfying as flaming, but at least it'll deal with you...


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> Good for you.
> 
> still that doesn't give snake mach 7 speed, lol wankers.



You still haven't disproven it either. Your concession is accepted.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 26, 2010)

if boss can tank a railgun all sasukes attacks are now worthless, his sword would probably break on big boss, i wouldnt be surprised if he could tank a susanoo arrow or a kirin, but big boss would have to be sleeping in the beginning of the match for sasuke to pull this off and not get a bullet in the head


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Aug 26, 2010)

Ky Hakubi said:


> You still haven't disproven it either. Your concession is accepted.



I did that a long time ago, you are the ones that keep repeating the same nonsense.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2010)

quote it oh might man of knowledge.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> I did that a long time ago, you are the ones that keep repeating the same nonsense.


no you just keep saying that boss is peak human and their have been videos disproving that


----------



## Wutani (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> I did that a long time ago, you are the ones that keep repeating the same nonsense.



You haven't disproven anything, you have copy pasted the same post for 5 pages now. 

People have already shot down your limp arguements.



cnorwood said:


> no you just keep saying that boss is peak human and their have been videos disproving that



Old Man Snake also caught and injected Vamp who was a Casual Bullet Timer.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 26, 2010)

Wutani said:


> You haven't disproven anything, you have copy pasted the same post for 5 pages now.
> 
> People have already shot down your limp arguements.



maybe he thinks sasuke is massively hypersonic and can stand a chance against ssj goku


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

Demon Of Elru said:


> you are the ones that keep repeating the same nonsense.



Seeing your posts in two separate threads, you sure aren't one to talk.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 26, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> maybe he thinks sasuke is massively hypersonic and can stand a chance against ssj goku



I honestly wouldn't put it past him.


----------

